# My Dear Muffy..



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 20, 2008)

I didn't want to post here, as it made me feel like I was accepting her death..

But with all the support from the last few days, I've finally been able to accept that she's gone.

My little Muffy, when I took you in at 8 1/2, I knew that our time together would be short. But in that year and a half that I had you, I've never been so happy. You've taught me so much about senior rabbits, and now I hope that I will be blessed with another senior who needs help. 

Had it been a week ago today, I would have never thought I'd be left without the very next week. You were so strong - such a fighter. You over came every obstacle life ever threw at you. You've been in more homes than fingers on a hand, botched spayed by a vet, arthritis, urine scalds, weight loss - I didn't care about spending money over you. I loved you and I wanted to help.

I thank you for teaching me that seniors are one of the best. Whenever I was upset, you were the first to greet me - the first to give me kisses. I will always miss you my baby girl <3

RIP Miss Muffy

:rainbow:

:bunnyangel::rip:

:tears2:







Muffy is the gray one.


----------



## swanlake (Jan 20, 2008)

muffy was glad to have someone like you to love and care for her in her old age. not many people want a senior rabbit, they want a youngster. she was truly blessed to be with you.

ink iris::hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 20, 2008)

Sweet little Muffy. I am so pleased that you were able to find some love later in your sad life. Your mom and Labrador loved you so much and will really miss you. 

God Bless, little girl 

Jan


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Muffy was just beautiful.

I know that she is looking down on you and thanking you for everything you did to her.

You were an angel to her :hug:.

Sleep tight Muffy :rainbow:.


----------



## monklover (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry.

Even though she went through so many homes, you gave her the best home possible and loved her. 

RIP Muffy :rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this terrible news.

Binky Free at the Bridge Muffy :rainbow:

You will be greatly missed by your Mommie & Labrador.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## polly (Jan 21, 2008)

ink iris:Binky free Muffy


----------



## Stray (Jan 21, 2008)

So sorry for your loss April. Muffy was very lucky to have you.

Binky free, Muffy :rainbow:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 28, 2008)

I have received the call that Muffy's ashes have arrived. I am about to leave to go pick her up.

For the last week, I was in complete denial... then moved towards partial acceptance. With her urn, I know I must completely accept that she's gone as it is undenialable proof that my girl has crossed the rainbow bridge.

I love you Muffy =[

Btw, Labrador sure has put on the weight since there's no bun he has to compete with. Diet for him!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 29, 2008)

Awww, I'm pleased Muffy is coming home - I know when my Bun's ashes have been returned, I feel like they are back here with us.

Pernod put weight on after Perry went to the Bridge - she wasn't getting as much exercise on her own as she just seemed to want to lay and grieve . She has lost some now she has Shadow to run around with.

Jan


----------

